# Television Licence and people with limited means. Any Exemptions, Reliefs ect?



## Redscrapbook (18 Jun 2010)

What is the story with Jobseeker's Allowance Vs Television Licence? Am I entitled to a TV Licence? An TV inspector called as I wasn't in and left a note in my door. I've 5 working days to get a Television Licence. It's Eur160. That is a lot of money for someone a Jobseeker's Allowance. I couldn't find a straight answer on the internet? I must be blind?


----------



## tenchi-fan (18 Jun 2010)

What makes you assume you're "entitled" to it. No one is forcing you to have a tv and it could be argued if you're on jsa maybe you should spend less time watching tv and more time job seeking. If you are over 70 you get a tv licence free of charge.

[broken link removed]

The dole is fairly high and the tv licence works out at €3 per week - a lot cheaper than a broadband subscription - and you can save for it by buying tv licence saving stamps at the post office. 

PS I don't have a tv licence but i work and commute long hours so I'm never home when the inspector calls.


----------



## Redscrapbook (18 Jun 2010)

I don't have a TV, forgot to mention. I've TV points that is capable to receiving TV signal, I've checked alright? 

I've five days to get a Television Licence so I'll have Eur36 to live on for the next week? Is there a way that I can pay just weekly by direct debit? Maybe the wording "entitled" was wrong...couldn't think of a right word on my original post.

I've been out of work for a year next week...never thought I'm out of work this long.


----------



## Scotsgirl (18 Jun 2010)

I doubt you need a tv licence if you don't have a tv!  Did the tv licence inspector give you number to call.  They can't fine you for something you don't have.


----------



## Redscrapbook (18 Jun 2010)

Scotsgirl said:


> Did the tv licence inspector give you number to call.


No, believe it or it. Nor any contact details as well on their card.


----------



## Scotsgirl (18 Jun 2010)

Maybe they find it hard to believe that some people don't own tv's and because a licence isn't registered to you house, just presume you need one. Perhaps if you contact your local office listed at the bottom of this site and ask them: http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/GeneralTemplates/ProductsAndServices.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRNODEGUID=%7b9F63B748-28D5-4093-A1D9-83474E3E52D0%7d&NRORIGINALURL=%2fAnPost%2ftvlicence250108%2ehtm&NRCACHEHINT=Guest#recordoffices

I would call them on your local number (bottom of this web page) http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/General...nce250108.htm&NRCACHEHINT=Guest#recordoffices
They probably gave you the notice presuming everyone has a tv, and because a licence wasn't registered to your address, needed to purchase one.


----------



## Redscrapbook (18 Jun 2010)

I got rid of a TV shortly I've lost my job to save on bills.


----------



## laughter189 (18 Jun 2010)

Redscrapbook said:


> Is there a way that I can pay just weekly by direct debit? .


 
If you have a television , you can arrange to pay by DD around  13 euro monthly .


----------



## gipimann (18 Jun 2010)

The card may have been dropped in because the inspector saw the TV cable connection or satellite dish outside and because there is no record of a licence at that address.

If you don't have a TV, then you don't need a licence (leaving the arguments about watching TV on PCs aside!).


----------



## Redscrapbook (18 Jun 2010)

I've house pre-wired including a cable on a smallbox outside, that came with the house. I didn't know it was there until recently. I don't have satellite dish either.


----------



## MandaC (18 Jun 2010)

Is your name on the letter he dropped in.   If not, I would not worry about the five day thing, as the Inspector has to call and "catch you" to send a summons.  They cannot send a summons if they do not have a name.

What usually happens is that they call to the houses of those with no licence and stick a card in to those who are not there.  Then they will follow up with another visit in a couple of weeks.  When the inspector calls, just explain you do not have a tv.

I think there is something that if you have apparateus capable of receving a signal, ie cable,  that you still have to have a licence, but just ask when he calls.


----------



## Pat Bateman (18 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> What makes you assume you're "entitled" to it. No one is forcing you to have a tv and it could be argued if you're on jsa maybe you should spend less time watching tv and more time job seeking. If you are over 70 you get a tv licence free of charge.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
Am I alone in finding the above post particularly disgusting?

There are over 400,000 unemployed people in Ireland. One in three young men are unemployed. Should these people be further marginalised just because they cannot afford to subsidise RTE's ridiculous activities? Given the decline in "community spirit", television is many people's looking glass into what's going on in Ireland. To deny people that on the basis that they can't afford would be sickening in my view.


----------



## MandaC (19 Jun 2010)

Yes, I did find that post a little harsh on the OP.  I think it might have been the use of the word "entitled", though I know what the OP meant.

I actually think that if you were long term unemployed that you would crack up even further without a television.  

Although our dole is quite high, there is no way I would be able to survive on 204 per week.  If I were in that position, a TV Licence would be way down my list!


----------



## tenchi-fan (19 Jun 2010)

Hi

Maybe I was a bit harsh. Sorry about that. It was just weird that the op expected it to be free for people on the dole! As if it was something like a medical card or rent allowance or one of the many other benefits you forfeit by working.

However I do evade the tv licence tax. I agree with Pat, I don't want to subsidise RTE. My freesat tuner doesn't even pick up RTE so I simply don't watch it. I think of RTE as a big fat cat. Cut off it's supply of cream and it will be forced to become a bit leaner. Don't forget the TV licence pays an post to send those idiots around door-to-door. They remind me of the tax collectors of the kings or in the bible, just lining their own pockets at our expense.


----------



## MandaC (19 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't forget the TV licence pays an post to send those idiots around door-to-door. They remind me of the tax collectors of the kings or in the bible, just lining their own pockets at our expense.



Not to mention the corniest most rubbish radio ads ever.

A friend of mine does not agree "in principle" to a tv licence and seriously has never had one for it must be 20 years now.    Because he has never been on the register they never send reminder letters, etc.  I think once you are on the list they automatically send you the renewal letters from the expiry date.

When my sister moved into a new estate years ago, they caught what they thought was a weirdo interfering with the wheelie bins up the road.  Turned out to be the TV Licence inspector trying to get names for the householders from the bins!

Back on topic and to answer the original question, there is no automatic entitlement for a tv licence when you are out of work.


----------



## Redscrapbook (19 Jun 2010)

MandaC said:


> Is your name on the letter he dropped in.   If not, I would not worry about the five day thing, as the Inspector has to call and "catch you" to send a summons.  They cannot send a summons if they do not have a name.
> 
> What usually happens is that they call to the houses of those with no licence and stick a card in to those who are not there.  Then they will follow up with another visit in a couple of weeks.  When the inspector calls, just explain you do not have a tv.
> 
> I think there is something that if you have apparateus capable of receving a signal, ie cable,  that you still have to have a licence, but just ask when he calls.


No, my name isn't on a card...just the address with my door number written on it.



MandaC said:


> When my sister moved into a new estate years ago, they caught what they thought was a weirdo interfering with the wheelie bins up the road. Turned out to be the TV Licence inspector trying to get names for the householders from the bins!
> 
> Back on topic and to answer the original question, there is no automatic entitlement for a tv licence when you are out of work.



That is interesting with the bins. I'd better check if my name is on the bins and cut it out? I've them at the back of a house. I'm never comfortable with my names on the bins or my name on the letters thrown in the bins.

Thank you for the pointer about TV Licence when you are out of work. I've suspected it alright.


----------



## Redscrapbook (19 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> Maybe I was a bit harsh. Sorry about that. It was just weird that the op expected it to be free for people on the dole! As if it was something like a medical card or rent allowance or one of the many other benefits you forfeit by working.


No worries. You're entitled to your opinion. I'm just trying to find out about Television Licence with 5 days notice with little money I have. Getting other benefits is not that simple ie: rent allowance. It is means tested.


----------



## tenchi-fan (19 Jun 2010)

I received 3 letters addressed to the occupier, and 3 separate visits from the tv licence inspector - only one while I was at home & I didn't answer the door. The trick is not to let them find out your name. If you have sky or ntl I believe they have access to their records.

If you answer the door give a fake name. There's no law against that. Say you've just moved in. If he asks for a look around, let him - He'll see you don't have a tv and probably just leave. Just make sure there are no bills lying around because he'll ask to see who they're addressed to so he can get your name on his database. If you refuse to let him in that's fine too. He can't force his way in. He'd have to call back with the gardai and a search warrant.

Even if they summons you, you can just buy a licence straight away, show up in court and it would hopefully be thrown out because you have a licence.


----------



## MandaC (19 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> If you have sky or ntl I believe they have access to their records.



I dont think that is correct.  There was talk a few years ago of them getting a database, but I think there were data protection issues.

They cant legally send a summons to "the occupier".  

Likewise, I would not advise the OP here to give a false name.  OP, you should start buying the stamps and by the time the inspector calls round, you will be well on your way.


----------



## Redscrapbook (19 Jun 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> I received 3 letters addressed to the occupier, and 3 separate visits from the tv licence inspector - only one while I was at home & I didn't answer the door. The trick is not to let them find out your name. If you have sky or ntl I believe they have access to their records.
> 
> If you answer the door give a fake name. There's no law against that. Say you've just moved in. If he asks for a look around, let him - He'll see you don't have a tv and probably just leave. Just make sure there are no bills lying around because he'll ask to see who they're addressed to so he can get your name on his database. If you refuse to let him in that's fine too. He can't force his way in. He'd have to call back with the gardai and a search warrant.
> 
> Even if they summons you, you can just buy a licence straight away, show up in court and it would hopefully be thrown out because you have a licence.


Giving false name is a no, no! Tempting it may be? Law is funny and it better not to give a false name at anytime especially if the inspector come back with a _"gardai"_ as you say as above, it could come back to haunt you in years ahead?? My tuppence.


----------



## Redscrapbook (19 Jun 2010)

*Television Licence*



MandaC said:


> I dont think that is correct.  There was talk a few years ago of them getting a database, but I think there were data protection issues.
> 
> They cant legally send a summons to "the occupier".
> 
> Likewise, I would not advise the OP here to give a false name.  OP, you should start buying the stamps and by the time the inspector calls round, you will be well on your way.


Look like its easier for Television Licence inspectors to snoop around in urban areas and a good chance of catching poor souls with no Television Licence? 

They do come around in rural areas too. I remembered years ago in my parents house, TV inspectors called at least twice when we were at home during summer. So, its better not to answer the door when you're not expecting anyone?


----------



## tenchi-fan (19 Jun 2010)

@Redscrapbook, I wouldn't barricade myself into my house in fear of the tv licence inspector. However the only time people call to me unexpected is to sell something. I look out the window and if I don't recognise the person I don't answer the door!


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jun 2010)

I'm moving this thread as it's not a JA or SW query really. And there are similar threads in this forum.


----------



## solstice (19 Jun 2010)

It is so ridiculous in 2010 that they equate owning a television with using it to watch RTE!  I'm surprised people don't protest more about this invasion of privacy - an inspector calling around to people's home asking questions, leaving threatening notes or whatever.
OP I'd advise you to not answer the door to any random callers. Ask anyone who is calling over to ring by phone instead. As techni-fan points out, anyone else will be some kind of sales/politician/religious or some other kind of hassle.
I've received several letters over the years, well addressed to "the occupier", I don't even open them, they go straight in the bin. For all they know there is no-one living there. So basically I would ignore their threats if I was you. They would have to be employing a large team of people to call back to everyone every 5 days. 





MandaC said:


> When my sister moved into a new estate years ago, they caught what they thought was a weirdo interfering with the wheelie bins up the road.  Turned out to be the TV Licence inspector trying to get names for the householders from the bins!


 I'd still call that a weirdo!


----------



## Pat Bateman (19 Jun 2010)

Redscrapbook said:


> I don't have a TV, forgot to mention. I've TV points that is capable to receiving TV signal, I've checked alright?


 
As other posters have pointed out, you are not obliged to have a tv licence because you don't have a tv.

Having said that, I'd echo other posters' view that you'd be mad to engage with these people. Best to stay off their radar in any event.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Jun 2010)

You only need a licence if you have something that has a tuner in it to recieve TV signals. TV points on the wall don't count. 

An inspector called to a friend of mine, and when he said he had no TV, the inspector looked over at his shoulder and pointed at the big screen behind. Friend showed him it was a computer monitor hooked up to a laptop, and only watches DVD and stuff on the internet. 

Couldn't fine him.


----------



## Blueeyes123 (23 Jun 2010)

Hi Guys,

I think that the TV license is nothing to do with if you have a TV or not, I think you can still get into trouble, if you have an ariel in your attick you still have to have one (only heard this from someone who I worked with in the revenue commis - he used to work dealing with the TV lic)

I personally hate paying for the TV lic, so much so I set up a DD of €13 a month because if I didnt  I would probably get into trouble with it and end up in court  or something. The reason I have an issue with it , is because I pay for Sky each month so I dont feel I should have to pay for RTE which I dont ever watch.

I could be wrong about the above.

I completely understand why someone would think that there may be discounts if you are on the dole, you get discounts on your health i.e. medical card, bus passes ( bus pass could be argued is not needed) discount on your morgage or rental, fuel in the winter .... so why not ask  

Isnt that what the forum is for? to ask questions.

Blueeyes.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jun 2010)

> Every household, business or institution in Ireland with a television or equipment capable of receiving a television signal (using an aerial, satellite dish, cable or other means) must have a television licence. A television licence is a certificate that states that you have paid the appropriate fee to the government and contributed to the cost of public service broadcasting in Ireland. Your television licence in Ireland is issued for 1 year, after which it must be renewed again.


[broken link removed]


----------



## Latrade (23 Jun 2010)

1. There is no requirement for cable or satalite providers to provide An Post with details of subscribers.

2. The licence is for owning equipment capable of receiving a broadcast. You need to have a tv for this. 

3. Programming over the internet is not yet considered "broadcast" you can watch tv via the internet or on a 3G phone without a licence, but not when viewed with a tv tuning card etc.

4. Some people on social welfare do qualify for a free licence, it's through the Department of Social Protection and household benefits.

5. Inspectors (officers is the correct term as state appointed enforcers, such as HSA have extensive powers, TV Licence officers are appointed by An Post) can enter a premises at any reasonable time to assertain if there is a tv there. Invite them in and show them there is no TV, that's the easiest way to stop this.


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jun 2010)

I think the critical part is the tuner. If it has a tuner, you need a licence.


----------

